# au sujet de la fermeture de Portfolio



## alèm (26 Décembre 2007)

Que l'on me comprenne bien : je n'attends pas de vous que vous soyez des artistes ni même de bons photographes. J'attends juste que vous respectiez ce lieu où comme beaucoup d'entre vous le disent "je mets mes photos les plus chouettes". C'est bien là l'esprit de Portfolio, on a une certaine exigence foguenne et moi sur la qualité ne serait-ce que de la présentation. On exige surtout de la bonne tenue (les travers du bar restent au bar même pour les auteurs de sujets à succès ici), pas trop de dérives et que vous ne postiez pas une photo par jour juste parce que c'est la règle. 

nous nous tenons tous les deux à ces règles sans nous forcer. Simplement, parce que macgé n'est pas un blog, il n'est pas question de flooder en photo. Votre ego et tout ce qui s'y rattache ne nous intéresse pas, ce que vous avez de beau en vous à offrir oui.

si c'est pour voir 3 fois en 20H la quasi même photo de paysage embrumé (cf bluebird) ou 15000 photos sans sens esthétique (comme Bibabelou à une époque) voire des vannes (comme jahrom), ça ne nous intéresse pas, vraiment pas et nous serons peut-être plus strict à l'avenir. Si c'et pour voir une photo de paysage embrumé, un autoportrait qui a du chien ou quelque chose de gelé magnifié, oui, là oui.

edit pour kromozom : non le père noel ne m'a pas oublié et en restant poli, je me suis bien essuyé. j'espère que ce message répond à ta question, si ce n'est pas le cas, tant pis pour toi. Poutine ? ouais super, point de godwin atteint&#8230;


----------



## Raf (26 Décembre 2007)

Globalement, je suis assez d'accord avec l'avis d'Alem. Plusieurs photos sur le sujet "72h pour convaincre", ses derniers temps, laissaient franchement à désirer.

Il serait peut être intéressant de faire une petit check-list à respecter avant publication :
- sujet : Original, bien traité, mis en en valeur, ... (à l'inverse sujet bateau, peu présent sur la photo,...)
- cadrage : respect de la règle des tiers, cadre serré, cadrage original, absence de zone "grise",... (à l'inverse sujet centré, cadrage trop large, éléments parasites en arrière plan)
- Profondeur de champs : sujet net et arrière plan flou, (à l'inverse sujet flou, arrière plan trop présent)
- Construction de l'image : 1er, 2éme et arrière plan, lisibilité de l'image (à l'inverse : absence de premier plan sur un paysage, ...)
- contraste et couleur : éclairage correct, développement suivant les normes Sirdeck , ... (à l'inverse, photo terne sans contraste, sur/sous exposé, la neige grise)
- qualité de l'image (pas de perte de qualité du à une mauvaise compression)

et bien sur :
- poids du fichier inférieur à 100ko
- largeur ou hauteur de 700 pixels max


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2007)

Dommage cette fermeture ...
Je ne poste pratiquement jamais dans ce thread, conscient que je n'ai que peu (même très peu) de photos qui méritent d'y figurer...
Par contre, j'y viens souvent et j'avoue que certaines images me promènent sur les chemins de la rêverie (hein jp !) ...
Bien entendu qu'il y en certains qui postent des séries immuablement pareilles (quand on en a vu une, on les a toutes vues !!!!) ... d'autres postent des choses qui n'ont que peu d'intérêt pour moi mais qui, peut être, pour eux représentent un tendre souvenir ou un bonheur fugace...
D'aucuns postent des "choses" que l'élite photographique qualifierait d'immonde (techniquement parlant !), mais là est un autre débat...
Tous ceux dont je parle précédemment sont une infime minorité parmi la masse de petits chefs-d'oeuvre qui peuplent ce thread...
Je comprends la réaction des modérateurs sans la cautionner... A réserver cet espace à une certaine élite on préserve la qualité mais on risque d'oublier que la vie n'est pas "la perfection" mais un melting pot de tout ce qui fait de nous des humains... avec toutes les errances qui vont avec...
Vos photos sont des "petits bouts de vous" ... et à ce titre, je les aime comme je vous aime...
A bientôt !:love::love::love:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Décembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...
> ... A réserver cet espace à une certaine élite on préserve la qualité mais on risque d'oublier que la vie n'est pas "la perfection" mais un melting pot de tout ce qui fait de nous des humains... avec toutes les errances qui vont avec...



Ce n'est pas ce que nous voulons, relis bien ce que Rémi a écrit. 
Nous voulons juste le respect des règles ( ce n'est quand même pas compliqué: 
- poids du fichier inférieur à 100ko
- largeur ou hauteur de 700 pixels max )
et une exigence personnelle.

Le fait de fermer un moment aidera peut-être chacun a sélectionner ses meilleures images pour la réouverture et non pas "parce que je peux poster une photo par jour, je le fais.  

À nouveau, nous demandons pas les meilleures photos du monde (je serais mal placé) juste le meilleur de chacun. 

Je rajoute que j'ai du mal à comprendre la réaction de certains. Ce n'est quand même pas un drame de fermer pendant un petit moment des sujets même populaires. Allez prendre de nouvelles images et sélectionnez-les soigneusement pour revenir en force lors de la réouverture.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Raf a dit:


> Il serait peut être intéressant de faire une petit check-list à respecter avant publication (...)
> 
> - contraste et couleur : éclairage correct, développement suivant les normes Sirdeck ,


----------



## Raf (26 Décembre 2007)

odré a dit:


>



voir le sujet Coté cuisine et les longues explications de Sirdeck !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2007)

Raf a dit:


> Il serait peut être intéressant de faire une petit check-list à respecter...


Arffffff !!!!!! une "check-list" ...  ... comme si la vie se préparait à coups de "check-lists" ... 
Si mes parents avaient fait une check-list avant de me concevoir, j'aurais peut être été beau, grand et intelligent ... imaginez : une vie toute entière en étant beau, grand et intelligent, entouré de milliers de gars beaux, grands et intelligents (parce que bien sûr, les autres parents auraient faits de même...:rateau::rateau.
"check-list" : un mot que j'ai banni à tout jamais de mon vocabulaire et de mon esprit parce qu'il fait un croche-pied au hasard ... et le hasard, c'est le piment au-dessus de la morosité !!!!:love:
svp : bannissez Raf !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Décembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> svp : bannissez Raf !!!!!!:rateau:



J'ai hésité et puis je me suis dis, c'est Noël. 
Je suis totalement contre ce check-list à respecter, mais évidement, ce sont des bases "correctes" pour de "bonnes" photos, mais n-bon, si on doit en arriver là...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> svp : bannissez Raf !!!!!!:rateau:


C'est vrai que quand on a un avatar comme le sien on peu se demander d'où pourrait bien provenir sa légitimité à promouvoir les règles du bon goût...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai que quand on a un avatar comme le sien on peu se demander d'où pourrait bien provenir sa légitimité à promouvoir les règles du bon goût...


On peut bannir Nobody aussi?


----------



## Raf (26 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai que quand on a un avatar comme le sien on peu se demander d'où pourrait bien provenir sa légitimité à promouvoir les règles du bon goût...



Regarde bien mon avatar... imagine-le pour de vrai... tu comprends d'où peut provenir ma légitimité !   

Plus sérieusement, la check-list est à titre indicative. C'est une aide. C'est facile de dire que ça ne va pas, c'est déjà plus constructif de dire pourquoi et c'est encore mieux de dire comment l'améliorer. Je ne suis pas sur que tous les lecteurs du forum aient des connaissances avancées en photo et soient capables de faire objectivement le tri entre les photos "moches qu'on aime bien pour des raisons persos" et les photos "présentables" répondant à des critères objectifs.

Perso, je me sers (intuitivement) de cette petite liste pour faire l'editing de mes photos et dans la mesure du possible au moment de la prise de vue...


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

Raf a dit:


> Regarde bien mon avatar... imagine le pour de vrai... tu comprends d'où peut provenir ma légitimité !
> 
> Plus sérieusement, la check-list est à titre indicative. C'est une aide. C'est facile de dire que ça ne va pas, c'est déjà plus constructif de dire pourquoi et c'est encore mieux de dire comment l'améliorer. Je ne suis pas s*u*r que tous les lecteurs du forum *est* des connaissances avancées en photo et soient capables de faire objectivement le tri entre les photos "moches qu'on aime bien pour des raisons persos" et les photos "présentables" répondant à des critères objectifs.
> 
> Perso, je me ser*t* (intuitivement) de cette petite liste pour faire l'editing de mes photos et dans la mesure du possible au moment de la prise de vue...



rajoute le Bescherelle sur ta checklist


----------



## Foguenne (26 Décembre 2007)

Raf a dit:


> Regarde bien mon avatar... imagine-le pour de vrai... tu comprends d'où peut provenir ma légitimité !
> 
> Plus sérieusement, la check-list est à titre indicative. C'est une aide. C'est facile de dire que ça ne va pas, c'est déjà plus constructif de dire pourquoi et c'est encore mieux de dire comment l'améliorer. Je ne suis pas sur que tous les lecteurs du forum aient des connaissances avancées en photo et soient capables de faire objectivement le tri entre les photos "moches qu'on aime bien pour des raisons persos" et les photos "présentables" répondant à des critères objectifs.
> 
> Perso, je me sers (intuitivement) de cette petite liste pour faire l'editing de mes photos et dans la mesure du possible au moment de la prise de vue...



Là, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais l'imposer et donc contrôler l'application de ces règles, non merci, ça doit rester un plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Là, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais l'imposer et donc contrôler l'application de ces règles, non merci, ça doit rester un plaisir.


Et c'est bien parce que ça doit rester un plaisir et qu'il doit être accessible au plus grand nombre que les mêmes causes auront les mêmes effets. Cette fermeture est malheureusement inutile.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2007)

Je vais essayer d'être constructif ... ... (admirez l'effort !:rateau:)

D'accord à 100 % sur les limitations techniques : 100 Ko et 700 pixels ... 
D'accord à 100 % sur les limites en quantités : maxi 1 photo par jour et par posteur ...

J'y ajouterais : sauf cas exceptionnels, évitons les séries (15 photos du même lac pris sous toutes les coutures, ça craint un peu...)

Mélangeons les genres (portraits, paysages, etc... ...) au maximum...

Soyons certains que LA photo que nous postons est l'une que nous considérons comme exceptionnelle (ce qui ne veut pas dire que les autres doivent partager notre sentiment !)

Et voilà !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! c'est tout, on peut rouvrir maintenant ... 

ps : à cause de ces conneries, ma Leffe est tiède maintenant ! tidju !!!!!!
ps1 : dès que c'est ouvert, je ferai un effort pour poster une jolie photo...:rose:
ps2 : ça c'est pour Sony !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je suis totalement contre ce check-list



Et pourtant ! Avec un peu de chance, ce serait l'occasion d'engager une hôtesse de l'air. L'occasion d'indiquer gracieusement le chemin vers la sortie pour les nioubs égarés. Évidemment, ne pas oublier la démonstration du déclenchement du masque à oxygène : soit en cas de coup de boule rouge, soit en cas de tentative de record d'apnée du modo face à la photo prise le week-end dernier entre l'apéro et le plat principal mais arrosé d'une dizaine de mauvaises bières.


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2007)

_et moi de rêver d'être le pilote automatique&#8230; 


_


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2007)

Je suis assez d'accord avec les modos (car ils ont raison et en plus ils sont beaux :love:  ). Néanmoins je regrette juste une chose: depuis quelques mois il n'est plus souhaitable de commenter les photos autrement que de façon privée (MP, CDB ...) et je trouve ça dommage. Du coup, "postez vos plus belles photos" est une suite hétéroclite d'images parfois un peu vaine. Certes pour progresser il faut regarder le travail des autres mais quelques commentaires constructifs (pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestion peuvent être également extrement utiles. Je sais bien que ça peu vite tourner à la polémique mais on pourrait imaginer un truc du style: ok pour 2 ou 3 commentaires (courtois) a propos d'une photo puis suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine" si nécéssaire. Le rôle de modo en serait plus gratifiant que le simple traçage de la taille et du poids des photos.


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

Pareil que miguel... 
N'ayant pas d'appareil photo, je décroche un peu du fil à cause de cet aspect "catalogue hétéroclite" et le fil "côté cuisine" est un peu (souvent) abscons, pour moi, du fait de certaines discussions techniques... :afraid: 



_P.S : beaux les modos, ils sont beaux les modos !...
'fin, surtout Paul !....  

_


----------



## Nobody (27 Décembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je vais essayer d'être constructif ...
> Mélangeons les genres .../... au maximum...



Voilà. Et ça vaut encore bien plus pour "Autoportrait". Y en a, je citerais pas de noms, qui enragent à poster *TOUJOURS* des images de la *MÊME* personne. Aucune imagination.


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec les modos (car ils ont raison et en plus ils sont beaux :love:  ). Néanmoins je regrette juste une chose: depuis quelques mois il n'est plus souhaitable de commenter les photos autrement que de façon privée (MP, CDB ...) et je trouve ça dommage. Du coup, "postez vos plus belles photos" est une suite hétéroclite d'images parfois un peu vaine. Certes pour progresser il faut regarder le travail des autres mais quelques commentaires constructifs (pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestion peuvent être également extrement utiles. Je sais bien que ça peu vite tourner à la polémique mais on pourrait imaginer un truc du style: ok pour 2 ou 3 commentaires (courtois) a propos d'une photo puis suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine" si nécéssaire. Le rôle de modo en serait plus gratifiant que le simple traçage de la taille et du poids des photos.



on peut, on peut, si ce n'est pas du "Oh c'est beau" à tire-larigot. Mais je t'avoue que ce qui me saoule le plus, c'est les "oh dommage je peux pas te bouler" ou alors "vbulletin veut pas que je te boule", etc

nan si ya des commentaires critiques, ça m'ira mais faut encore que certains comprennent le sens du mot "mesure" et du sens "interactivité". Un peu de commentaires techniques, ça va mais trop ça fait forum photo CI. Je suis (et d'autres ici : dendrimère, picouto, virpeen, esope, etc) sur un forum où souvent les commentaires sont "oh ça claque !" et je trouve ça chiant parfois mais en même temps, c'est une pratique photo tellement dénigrée de partout que ça passe bien ! parce que lorsque une photo n'est pas terrible, t'as aussi l'inverse : "ouais, non, j'vois pas !", "non, ça marche pas" et là ça peut faire mal à l'ego et sur les forums de MacG, l'ego est parfois un peu trop élevé

merci sinon pour le commentaire sur les modos, je ne peux pas te bouler actuellement parce que vbulletin veut pas mais t'inquiêtes, je me rattraperais


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le fait de fermer un moment aidera peut-être chacun a sélectionner ses meilleures images pour la réouverture et non pas "parce que je peux poster une photo par jour, je le fais.


 
Je comprends l'intention, mais je crains que seuls ceux qui le faisaient déjà continuerons à le faire.

Doc l'a déjà dit, ça ?

Crotte !



Sinon, moi j'aime bien le côté hétéroclite, ça permet d'être surpris, de ne pas savoir ce qu'on va voir quand on y va.


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2007)

_eh bien soit, nous ferons comme dans le bar&#8230; nous supprimerons des posts&#8230; pour flood photographique&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> lorsque une photo n'est pas terrible, t'as aussi l'inverse : "ouais, non, j'vois pas !", "non, ça marche pas" et là ça peut faire mal à l'ego et sur les forums de MacG, l'ego est parfois un peu trop élevé


 
"Si tu ne veux que des éloges, ne soumet ton travail qu'à ta Maman"
Ponkhead.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> on peut, on peut, si ce n'est pas du "Oh c'est beau" à tire-larigot. Mais je t'avoue que ce qui me saoule le plus, c'est les "oh dommage je peux pas te bouler" ou alors "vbulletin veut pas que je te boule", etc


Ca en effet il faudrait que ça soit très clair et associé aux recommendations sur le poids et la taille: si vous souhaitez faire part d'un avis (positif ou pas) sur une photo, faite le par CBD ou MP mais pas dans le fil. Dans le cas contraire le message sera effacé et son auteur sera (puni de tant de points d'infraction, banni, ébouillanté, émasculé, trempé dans du miel et assis sur des fourmis rouges, écorché vif et badigeonné de vinaigre à l'échalotte...). Ne faites de commentaires publics dans le fil que pour faire un commentaire constructif (question ou suggestion) en vous efforçant de rester courtois en toute circonstance...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> (puni de tant de points d'infraction, banni, ébouillanté, émasculé, trempé dans du miel et assis sur des fourmis rouges, écorché vif et badigeonné de vinaigre à l'échalotte...)


 
Euh ! Tu as oublié "empalé" !!!!!! ... (tu vieillis, jp !!!!)    ​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> (puni de tant de points d'infraction, banni, ébouillanté, émasculé, trempé dans du miel et assis sur des fourmis rouges, écorché vif et badigeonné de vinaigre à l'échalotte...)


 
Bravo  

Et n'oublies pas de nous poster les photos


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2007)

Que dire...  

D'un côté, je comprends la fermeture et le "ras-le-bol" des modos. Respecter les règles (poids maxi, dimensions maxi, 1 photo par jour), je trouve cela tout à fait normal (il m'est arrivé une fois de ne pas le faire... mais après on ne l'oublie plus).

Mais quid des "plus belles photos".... c'est quoi, une "plus belle photo" au fait ?  une photo qui respecte certaines règles de composition, d'éclairage.... ou bien une photo qui plaît à son auteur, tout simplement, et qu'il a envie de partager ? ... la frontière me paraît bien ténue.

D'autre part, il faut éviter que ce thread devienne un "flood photographique". Donc oui, il serait important que les règles soient respectées. En même temps, elles ne le seront jamais à 100%. Il y aura toujours des étourdis, mais n'est-ce pas pour cela qu'on a les modos ?  et puis, ce sont ici des "forums d'expression" non ? 

Si vous voulez avoir une galerie qualitativement "haut de gamme": pourquoi ne pas subdiviser portfolio en deux catégories, une catégorie "amateur" où les débutants et autres pourraient continuer à poster allègrement les photos qu'ils aiment, et une autre catégorie ("pros"), soumise à prémodération par un membre d'un groupe d' "experts" à définir (il y a bien assez de candidats sur ce forum, parmi les photographes, les avertis et les critiques... ) ? 

Pour finir, cela me ferait de la peine que Portfolio ne revienne plus. Personellement j'ai énormément appris en parcourant les photos ici. J'ai reçu des encouragements, des conseils, des critiques... qui m'ont souvent aidée à progresser. Je tourne mon clavier 4x dans mes mains avant de poster ici.... tout simplement parce qu'il est très rare que je considère une de mes photos "digne" d'être postée. :rose: Et à mon avis, je vais continuer comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Si vous voulez avoir une galerie qualitativement "haut de gamme": pourquoi ne pas subdiviser portfolio en deux catégories, une catégorie "amateur" où les débutants et autres pourraient continuer à poster allègrement les photos qu'ils aiment, et une autre catégorie ("pros"), soumise à prémodération par un membre d'un groupe d' "experts" à définir (il y a bien assez de candidats sur ce forum, parmi les photographes, les avertis et les critiques... ) ?


 
Tu l'as dit toi même, au delà de critères techniques (eux même sans doute sujet à longues discutions entre experts), ce qui fait une "belle" photo est entièrement subjectif.
Si tu pré-modère un fil comme ça, ce n'est plus "vos plus belles photos" mais "Les photos que je juge belles (moi l'expert)" - tu n'as plus des milliers de sensibilités, de goûts, tu n'en as plus qu'un seul.
Quel que soit la probité, l'ouverture d'esprit de l'expert (ou du groupe) choisi, c'est une perte.

Et le fil d'à côté, sous prétexte d'amateurisme (je suis amateur, alors gardez vos critères esthétiques pour le fil des pros) ça tournerait vite au flood photo, les dernières vacances à la mer et le chien de Mamie sous tous les angles...

Tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu l'as dit toi même, au delà de critères techniques (eux même sans doute sujet à longues discutions entre experts), ce qui fait une "belle" photo est entièrement subjectif.
> Si tu pré-modère un fil comme ça, ce n'est plus "vos plus belles photos" mais "Les photos que je juge belles (moi l'expert)" - tu n'as plus des milliers de sensibilités, de goûts, tu n'en as plus qu'un seul.
> Quel que soit la probité, l'ouverture d'esprit de l'expert (ou du groupe) choisi, c'est une perte.


Pas faux non plus....  mais je pensais à un _groupe_ d'experts (pas un seul).



PonkHead a dit:


> Et le fil d'à côté, sous prétexte d'amateurisme (je suis amateur, alors gardez vos critères esthétiques pour le fil des pros) ça tournerait vite au flood photo, les dernières vacances à la mer et le chien de Mamie sous tous les angles...


Tu as raison, mais même maintenant, rien n'empêche quelqu'un de poster les photos du chien de mamie....


----------



## yvos (27 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> ça ne nous intéresse pas




Portfolio vit il *pour* ses modérateurs ou *par* ceux qui postent?


----------



## yvos (27 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec les modos (car ils ont raison et en plus ils sont beaux :love:  ). Néanmoins je regrette juste une chose: depuis quelques mois il n'est plus souhaitable de commenter les photos autrement que de façon privée (MP, CDB ...) et je trouve ça dommage. Du coup, "postez vos plus belles photos" est une suite hétéroclite d'images parfois un peu vaine. Certes pour progresser il faut regarder le travail des autres mais quelques commentaires constructifs (pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestion peuvent être également extrement utiles. Je sais bien que ça peu vite tourner à la polémique mais on pourrait imaginer un truc du style: ok pour 2 ou 3 commentaires (courtois) a propos d'une photo puis suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine" si nécéssaire. Le rôle de modo en serait plus gratifiant que le simple traçage de la taille et du poids des photos.



que dire si ce n'est pas que j'approuve quasi totalement?

Voilà, on peut faire des enchaînements de photos de vides, ou alors revenir à ce qui faisait de Portfolio un endroit plus chaleureux: un collage de choses diverses et variées, tant en qualité, en thème, qu'en contenu, avec des échanges.


----------



## yvos (27 Décembre 2007)

Raf a dit:


> Globalement, je suis assez d'accord avec l'avis d'Alem. Plusieurs photos sur le sujet "72h pour convaincre", ses derniers temps, laissaient franchement à désirer.
> 
> Il serait peut être intéressant de faire une petit check-list à respecter avant publication :
> - sujet : Original, bien traité, mis en en valeur, ... (à l'inverse sujet bateau, peu présent sur la photo,...)
> ...



je crois rêver.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Décembre 2007)

Réflexion en forme de questions  : pourquoi ce qui est toléré dans "Crayon+papier" ne l'est-il pas dans "Vos plus belles photos" ? Discussion sur le style, la qualité du travail, proportions des dessins postés, congratulations débordantes de fraternité graphique etc. J'imagine bien que dans ce fil, il y a bien des choses qui plaisent et d'autres moins ? Il semblerait que les pro du crayon ne soient pas aussi intransigeants avec les débutants que les pro de l'objectif et leur tendent le crayon. L'intransigeance serait-elle uniquement légitimée par le fait qu'il y a le terme "belles" dans le titre du sujet qui nous intéresse ? Mais que dire alors à propos de 72h ou de bidouillez-moi ?


----------



## MamaCass (27 Décembre 2007)

Bon allons y franchement, si je suis bannie et bien tant pis :

Les sujets portfolio m'ont beaucoup aidé et m'ont donné envie de progresser en photographie, beaucoup font des choses qui me plaisent  et je remercie tous ceux qui m'ont fait progresser 

Seulement nous n'avons pas tous le même matos, ni le même regard, ni la même sensibilité, donc on ne peut pas avoir un sujet 5 étoiles haut de gamme !!!!! 

Des fois c'est ce que je ressens dans les commentaires... J'ai l'impression que c'est ce que MacGé veut, le top du top, les autres allez voir ailleurs !! On dirait un club fermé aux meilleurs, c'est triste...

Je pense que si tout le monde respectait les règles du post, on se sentirait tous mieux.

C'est clair que c'est lassant de voir 15 photos de spéléo, de la même chanteuse, etc.
Mais, là aussi, chose bizarre, on fait remarquer à un nouveau de changer de sujet mais on laisse un autre poster le même sujet sous 10 angles différents sans que personne n'intervienne... et l'injustice est là...  

Donc soit y'a pas de règles, soit les règles sont les mêmes pour tout le monde, y compris les modos. Nous n'avons pas le droit de commenter les photos, donc logiquement les modos non plus ? si ?? :mouais: :rose: 

Bref, tout cela n'est pas évident à gérer et je le comprends bien, mais il faut que les sujets ouvrent à nouveau et que les règles prédéfinies soient respectées par tout le monde.

1 photo/jour/thème/personne.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu l'as dit toi même, au delà de critères techniques (eux même sans doute sujet à longues discutions entre experts), ce qui fait une "belle" photo est entièrement subjectif.
> Si tu pré-modère un fil comme ça, ce n'est plus "vos plus belles photos" mais "Les photos que je juge belles (moi l'expert)" - tu n'as plus des milliers de sensibilités, de goûts, tu n'en as plus qu'un seul.
> Quel que soit la probité, l'ouverture d'esprit de l'expert (ou du groupe) choisi, c'est une perte.
> 
> ...


Ça me semble un bon résumé. J'en ai vu des photos de merde sur ce fil, mais elle ne l'étaient que de _mon_ point de vue. Elles étaient peut-être ce que leurs auteurs pouvaient offrir de mieux. Que faire dans ce cas ? Les écarter relèverait d'une décision arbitraire, forcément partisane, forcément injuste. Les laisser, c'est répondre à la vocation généraliste des forums, mais consentir à une qualité moindre.
Le problème est insoluble et c'est pourquoi je maintiens que cette fermeture est inutile : il y aura toujours des gens pour ne pas avoir lu les consignes, il y aura toujours des médiocres pour se prendre pour Cartier-Bresson (ou pire : pour eux-mêmes, persuadés qu'ils ont un style), il y aura toujours des touristes pour penser qu'une image est belle parce que c'est leur femme, leur mère, leur enfant, etc. qui est sur la photo.
Alors quoi ? On ferme une petite semaine, les habitués vont se modérer pendant une quinzaine (je sais, je suis large) et puis tout recommencera comme avant, avec toujours plus de petits nouveaux qu'il faudra accueillir à bras ouverts avec leur photos de 530 Ko, leurs essais avec le nouveau D5900X-qui-tue-sa-race (comme si c'était le fil pour poster ses « essais » !), leurs mères, leurs femmes et leurs enfants.
Il y a des choses contre lesquelles on ne peut rien. C'est sans doute dommage, c'est sans doute usant, mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Une remarque :

De mon point de vue, une photo à 12 millions de pixels, pas floue et à peu près centrée sur son sujet n'est pas _forcément _une belle photo, toute _réussie _qu'elle soit - ou alors, c'est de la beauté contre le charme, les formes grecques mathématisées contre les courbes plus aléatoires mais ô combien plus attirantes...

Comme ça, en passant.


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Portfolio vit il *pour* ses modérateurs ou *par* ceux qui postent?



tu penses vraiment que les modérateurs ne sont plus des membres ? peut-être mais je n'en suis pas sûr

et surtout, quand je disais nous, je ne parlais pas que de nous deux foguenne et moi mais en tant que membre lambda

la fermeture et l'ouverture de ce sujet était là pour ç : avoir de nouvelles idées de comment gérer ce bordel sans nom. La précédente fermeture avait déchainé trop de passions, là je trouve que vous êtes biens plus constructifs. Tu disais ? un forum vit par ses membres ? ouais, j'suis d'accord


----------



## vleroy (27 Décembre 2007)

mon côté poil à gratter: ce fil me rappelle une discussion sur les photos politiques, sanctionnées par le retrait du fil, et hop un point d'avertissement à qui avait émis une opinion.
Tu m'en veux pas Alèm, ça faisait un moment que je l'avais amer celui-là. 
Pour le reste, je suis trop c... pour commenter, et sporadiquement je poste dans le fil en m'essayant à l'éditing... Mais ce qui fait le charme de ce fil, c'est de regarder ce que produisent les autres... et tu vois là, ça me frustre de n'avoir rien de nouveau à regarder...
Maintenant gardechiourme du 100ko et 700 pixels, je comprends votre position, mais elle est inévitable. MacGé n'est plus un petit forum mais une usine à gaz (sans connotation péjorative).
Comme Mamacass, mon avis est sûrement bien maigre, pas assez étoffé, trop peu élitiste pour être retenu, mais donc, le brave c... que je suis, remercie non seulement les modos qui animent ce fil, mais surtout ceux qui y postent.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Décembre 2007)

En tout cas je voudrais remercier ceux qui m'ont attribué un coup de 

boule vert :au moins 20 en tout pour mes photos hivernales ...

en fait je fonctionne comme çà: si une photo plait (coup de boule),

j'en poste une autre de la série le lendemain.

En me limitant a ce qui est la regle, soit 1/jour.

sauf pour noel, j'en ai mis 2. 

alem, si tu veux modérer, une solution simple : on ne peut pas mettre en place un systeme 

qui te permet de voir les photos avant qu'elles soient publiées et de valider celles que tu juges valables?

parce que c'est vrai que la qualité n'est pas toujours au rendez vous et je pense que ce serait une bonne idée...

je pense que tu es le mieux placé, avec Foguenne pour moderer de la sorte.

a mon avis c'est la meilleure solution pour avoir un sujet de qualité.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Ça commence à me faire ch... cette accusation d'élitisme qu'on retrouve à tout bout de fil, et de plus en plus.

Quoi élitisme ?
Y a trois règles techniques simples à respecter, au-delà de ça, n'importe qui peut poster une photo - il est où l'élitisme là dedans ?


Elitisme - système favorisant les élites, au détriment du plus grand nombre (Le Petit Robert)

OK.
C'est qui les élites ?
Alem et Foguenne ?

C'est qui les élites tapis dans l'ombre pour qui le fil serait réservé au détriment des autres ?

'tain, de la théorie du complot, même ici !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

bluebird672 a dit:


> En tout cas je voudrais remercier ceux qui m'ont attribué un coup de
> 
> boule vert :au moins 20 en tout pour mes photos hivernales ...
> 
> ...


Marrant&#8230; Nikos dit la même chose au sujet de la Starac'


PonkHead a dit:


> C'est qui les élites tapis dans l'ombre pour qui le fil serait réservé au détriment des autres ?
> 
> 'tain, de la théorie du complot, même ici !


L'élitisme est ce grand mal dont on accuse ceux qui nous poussent à l'excellence quand on y préfère le confort de l'habitude.


----------



## vleroy (27 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ça commence à me faire ch... cette accusation d'élitisme qu'on retrouve à tout bout de fil, et de plus en plus.
> 
> Quoi élitisme ?
> Y a trois règles techniques simples à respecter, au-delà de ça, n'importe qui peut poster une photo - il est où l'élitisme là dedans ?
> ...



Pour l'élitisme, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, et encore moins pour Alem et Foguenne. Si tu as envie de te méprendre, libre à toi, je n'ai pas de problème avec ça. tu vas vite tourner en rond.

Quant à sélectionner les photos avant publication (post d'avant), c'est typiquement de la censure dans un espace ludique et créatif, non réservé aux professionnels... Là pour le coup, non seulement, plus personne ne va poster mais plus personne ne va regarder. Cela s'appelle d'ailleurs une galerie...

Supprimer un post qui ne respecte pas les règles plutôt que de se faire suer comme Alèm à resizer la photo, là, je plussoie. Il suffit juste d'être plus radical avec les règles, à m'y plier le premier

Théorie du complot, oh, t'es sur MacGé, redescendons sur terre deux minutes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Pour l'élitisme, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, et encore moins pour Alem et Foguenne. Si tu as envie de te méprendre, libre à toi, je n'ai pas de problème avec ça. tu vas vite tourner en rond.


Non ?
En ce cas, en quoi ton avis serait-il "trop peu élitiste" (je te cite) pour être pris en compte ?

Bon, bref, pas grave.


----------



## vleroy (27 Décembre 2007)

oh, mon cher Ponk, plus beauf que moi tu ne trouveras pas, il y a longtemps que j'ai oublié de faire partie de l'élite (pour une raison toute conne d'ailleurs, c'est que cela nourrira jamais mes trois gamins)
pour le reste, je t'aime bien tu le sais


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

_vous ne pouvez pas vous en empêcher, hein ?
_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

*Message déplacé de "Postez Vos plus belles photos", post polémique n'ayant rien à faire dans le sujet originel*
Ce n'est pas pour jouer les chieurs (enfin, si, un peu) mais, personnellement, voir tous les jours une photo d'un musicien que je ne connais pas, et toujours par le même posteur, ça me gonfle un peu.

Pas que les photos soient ratées, au contraire, mais...
Belles ?

bluebird, ne pourrais-tu (un peu) varier ton inspiration ?
(pas de commentaire sur le droit à l'image des gens que tu photographies, surtout sur la dernière, je suppose que si tu les postes, c'est que tu t'es assuré en avoir le droit)

Quand je me souviens du tollé déclenché contre Zamal pour son obsession du "une photo engagée par jour"...

Non ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2008)

*Message déplacé de "Postez Vos plus belles photos", post polémique n'ayant rien à faire dans le sujet originel
*


PonkHead a dit:


> Ce n'est pas pour jouer les chieurs (enfin, si, un peu) mais, personnellement, voir tous les jours une photo d'un musicien que je ne connais pas, et toujours par le même posteur, ça me gonfle un peu.
> 
> Pas que les photos soient ratées, au contraire, mais...
> Belles ?
> ...


C'est vrai qu'on a tous nos marrottes mais un peu d'efforts de renouvellement ne nuit pas. D'autant qu'a lire les commentaires que bluebird associe a ses photos on a un peu l'impression que depuis quelques temps c'est surtout pour nous montrer les essais de nouveau matos or il à été dit que ça n'était pas l'endroit pour ça.
Cela dit, contrairement aux photos de zamal qui avaient fait polémique, les photos de bluebird sont toutes d'une qualité irréprochable même si leur interet ne saute pas forcément aux yeux comme pour la derniere par exemple.
Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> ...
> Cela dit, contrairement aux photos de zamal qui avaient fait polémique, les photos de bluebird sont toutes d'une qualité irréprochable même si leur interet ne saute pas forcément aux yeux comme pour la derniere par exemple.



La précision me semble très importante. Ça fait toute la différence. Après, c'est clair que c'est sympa de changer de thème, mais ce n'est pas une obligation.


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

Bah pas mal de photos de zamal sont irréprochables techniquement ; pour du reportage, c'est irréprochable au moins techniquement, au niveau cadrage et donc "discours photographique", ça chie par contre car trop serré 90% du temps. Ce qui me dérange, c'est le "_j'essaye mon D3 donc je vous montre une photo faite avec_", pas que je sois jaloux (je suis jaloux quand un mec drague ma nana pas pour du matos) mais que ce n'est pas "_j'ai fait une superbe géniale photo d'un musicien que j'adore, bon ok, c'était avec le D3 mais c'est pas important_". ya une nuance. Bon en même temps, IceAndFire ne poste des photos que de la même demoiselle depuis quelques posts aussi. Ne vous focalisez pas sur untel ou untel, regardez ce que vous faites vous-même.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2008)

*Message déplacé de "Postez Vos plus belles photos", post polémique n'ayant rien à faire dans le sujet originel
*


LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il ne te manque plus que d'écrire en vert...


Merci mais je suis pas maso


----------



## jahrom (13 Janvier 2008)

*Message déplacé de "Postez Vos plus belles photos", post polémique n'ayant rien à faire dans le sujet originel
*moi c'est marrant, ce qui me choque le plus ce n'est pas de voir toujours le même sujet traité par la même personne. Au contraire, on peut toujours prendre le même sujet quand on le maitrise bien et en faire sa spécialité. (la terre vu du ciel de YAB par exemple).

Non ce qui m'étonne c'est de voir que certains arrivent a poster presque tous les jours. Ce qui veut dire qu'ils sont capable des faire plus de 300 plus belles photos par an.

Moi je dis chapeau. Surtout quand on est amateur et que certains pro n'arrivent pas à avoir une telle production...

Vraiment chapeau bas....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

J'ai été surpris par la polémique autour des photos de bluebird672, non que je ne comprenne pas ce qu'on lui reproche, mais parce que, lassé depuis longtemps par la répétition, j'avais fini par le placer dans la liste des ignorés et que je ne voyais plus ses images.
Je ne doute pas que, dans l'interminable flot des portraits de musiciens qu'il nous propose, se trouve de temps à autre une photo véritablement remarquable. Mais avoir à faire le tri de dizaines d'images pour trouver la perle, cela devrait être son travail, pas le mien.
En outre, je conçois parfaitement que certains prennent un vif plaisir à regarder ces portraits et je ne vois pas bien en quoi ma lassitude devrait l'emporter sur leur contentement.
Aussi, je ne peux que conseiller à ceux que ces photos ennuient de faire comme moi : la fonction « Ajouter à votre liste d'ignorés », présente dans le profil de chaque utilisateur, est d'un secours appréciable. De plus, elle n'est pas définitive et permet de temps en temps de regarder malgré tout le contenu d'un message (histoire de voir si d'aventure le sujet n'aurait pas changé&#8230. C'est particulièrement efficace dans _Portfolio_ puisque, fort heureusement, il y est interdit de citer les images.


----------



## PommeQ (13 Janvier 2008)

Personnellement, je trouve ce fil des plus agréable ! Néanmoins, je constate que depuis quelques temps, je me retrouve sur des pages qui me laisse un arrière goût ... et ou je ne retrouve pas ce que j'aime tant : qualité, surprise, originalité, traitement spécifique, étonnement, idée pour de prochaines photos ...

Je m'abstiens d'apporter le moindre commentaire sur certains posts pour ne pas "trop polluer" et pour rester dans l'esprit d'ouverture que je donne à cette activité qu'est la photographie. Mais parfois, l'envie me démange ... même les "rotate inverse" CDB !!!!

Vive ce thread et ces magnifiques prises de vues !!!

et vive l'autocritique et l'autocensure


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

Je n'arrive pas à mettre qui que ce soit dans ma liste d'ignorés.
C'est plus fort que moi, je me dis qu'à ignorer délibérément sur une partie de ce qu'ils montrent, je risque de passer à côté de quelque chose d'eux qui m'intéresserait.

Alors, oui, j'ai un peu râlé contre la répétition des portraits de musiciens de jazz par bluebird, c'est vrai.
Je lui ai surtout demandé s'il n'avait pas autre chose.
Parce que ses photos sont réussies - je me dis qu'il pourrait réussir _aussi _quelque chose dont le sujet me clouerait à mon siège.
Voilà, c'est tout.

Après, c'est un avis - pas forcément une polémique. Et tant mieux si d'autres les adorent ses photos.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est plus fort que moi, je me dis qu'à ignorer délibérément sur une partie de ce qu'ils montrent, je risque de passer à côté de quelque chose d'eux qui m'intéresserait.


Je comprends ton point de vue, mais il n'en reste pas moins que ce n'est pas à celui qui regarde de faire l'_editing_ en lieu et place du photographe.
Du coup, j'ai moins de scrupules.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> je ne vois pas bien en quoi ma lassitude devrait l'emporter sur leur contentement.


Cela dit, moi non plus - d'ailleurs, tu remarqueras que je n'ai nulle part appelé, ni à ce qu'il cesse, ni à ce qu'on le pende avec ses tripes.
Mon avis, il peut s'assoir dessus s'il lui en prend l'envie.

La critique négative n'est pas forcément appel à la censure, animosité personnelle ou mépris - il y a un gouffre entre la guerre de tranchée et l'école des fans (où tout le monde à 10/10 sous les applaudissements) - j'essaye d'être au milieu de ce gouffre...

Je ne cherche pas à l'emporter.
Le débat, comme le MacDo - sur place, pas à emporter.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cela dit, moi non plus - d'ailleurs, tu remarqueras que je n'ai nulle part appelé, ni à ce qu'il cesse, ni à ce qu'on le pende avec ses tripes.
> Mon avis, il peut s'assoir dessus s'il lui en prend l'envie.
> 
> La critique négative n'est pas forcément appel à la censure, animosité personnelle ou mépris - il y a un gouffre entre la guerre de tranchée et l'école des fans (où tout le monde à 10/10 sous les applaudissements) - j'essaye d'être au milieu de ce gouffre...
> ...


Je l'entendais bien ainsi. On m'a suffisamment reproché le ton péremptoire de mes interventions pour que je prenne la peine désormais de rappeler que mon avis n'est qu'un avis, c'est-à-dire qu'il ne vaut pas plus  pas moins non plus  que celui de quiconque. C'était le but de ma phrase.


----------



## Aladisse (13 Janvier 2008)

juste pour répondre à ce post posté sur "vos plus belles photos".



naturalbornsamy a dit:


> Bizarement la série de Iceandfire on l'air de moin déranger que celle de zamal et bluebird, je me demande bien pourquoi



peut-être parce que malgré un sujet unique les approches qu'ice&fire a choisi de nous présenter sont suffisamment dissemblables esthétiquement pour éveiller l'intérêt.
pas sure que ce soi le cas de tout le monde

et puis pour donner mon avis (ce dont je m'abstient en général) sur un post précèdent dans la même conversation, personnellement, l'aspect "technique parfaite" n'est un gage de rien. pour moi penser qu'une photo "techniquement irréprochable" mérite pour ce seul aspect d'être montré dans "vos plus belles photos" est aussi absurde que de croire qu'un joli paysage devant vos yeux fera une jolie photo. soit il est question de récompenser une vraie approche photographique dans son esemble, soit c'est le mérite d'être un voyager-qui-a-l'oeil/un technicien-qui-a-l'oeil qu'on récompense.
après tout je suis autant épaté par les aptitudes technique de certains que par les capacités d'autres à dénicher des coin de paysages somptueux. mais l'un et l'autre me semble t-il ont peut de relation avec la photographie, comme objet esthétique fini.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

Aladisse a dit:


> et puis pour donner mon avis (ce dont je m'abstient en général) sur un post précèdent dans la même conversation, personnellement, l'aspect "technique parfaite" n'est un gage de rien. pour moi penser qu'une photo "techniquement irréprochable" mérite pour ce seul aspect d'être montré dans "vos plus belles photos" est aussi absurde que de croire qu'un joli paysage devant vos yeux fera une jolie photo. soit il est question de récompenser une vraie approche photographique dans son esemble, soit c'est le mérite d'être un voyager-qui-a-l'oeil/un technicien-qui-a-l'oeil qu'on récompense.
> après tout je suis autant épaté par les aptitudes technique de certains que par les capacités d'autres à dénicher des coin de paysages somptueux. mais l'un et l'autre me semble t-il ont peut de relation avec la photographie, comme objet esthétique fini.


Je suis globalement d'accord avec toi, mais il faut cependant pas perdre de vue que nous sommes sur un forum grand public. La photographie « comme objet esthétique fini » découlant d'une démarche raisonnée, c'est un peu le cas minoritaire ici


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2008)

Tiens, je me suis pas fait virer de ce fil....

ça va doc ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tiens, je me suis pas fait virer de ce fil....
> 
> ça va doc ?


Bah, toujours pareil. Tu me connais : dès que ça bataille, c'est plus fort que moi, j'ai le kiki tout dur et il faut que je donne mon avis. 
Et toi ? Marcha lou bicou ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2008)

On n'est pas sortis du bain ! 

Les débats sur "vos plus belles photos", à mon humble avis, ne s'arrêteront jamais. À part les règles de taille et d'une photo par jour (et celle-là pose déjà des problèmes parfois), je ne vois pas bien quelles règles on peut imposer si on veut laisser le sujet libre à part la règle aussi floue qu'essentielle : "vos plus belles photos", c'est à dire : "faites le tri avant de poster". Cette règle imprécise est la règle clef mais tout le monde n'a pas la même serrure. En tous cas, elle dit clairement de faire attention avant de poster et elle fait confiance aux posteurs dans l'application (ce que j'aime bien aussi )

Chacun a ses façons de photographier et de faire le tri. Les modos sont là pour corriger quand ils estiment, à tort ou à raison mais c'est comme ça, que le tri n'est pas assez sélectif.

Pour le reste, j'ai bien peur qu'on trouve tous les avis dans la nature et avec les meilleures des références. Les photos de musiciens de jazz peuvent en embêter certains, moi ça ne me déplaît pas . 

Pour répondre à Ponk et à ceux qui lui ont répondu,  personnellement, dire qu'il faut varier les sujets, j'ai comme un doute : chacun a ses envies. Même si ça n'a rien d'un collectif artistique de haut niveau et si la comparaison est, o combien !, aventureuse  Imagine-t-on quelqu'un disant à Marcel Proust : "sors un peu de tes mondanités, fais-nous un reportage sportif, bon sang !  Bien sûr qu'on l'imagine mais serait-ce bien raisonnable ?  Les grands photographes ont souvent des thèmes préférentiels sinon exclusifs. Pourquoi les petits ne feraient pas pareil, au moins sur ce plan (c'est plus facile que sur la qualité du résultat ).

Si jp a envie de photographier des fenêtres, par exemple  moi, j'aime bien, pareil si iceland photographie des filles ou une fille, quand . La variété, on l'a à travers le nombre de posteurs. Certains postent varié, d'autres non, pour moi, c'est leur problème.

Sinon, parce que j'en ai profité pour lire le reste de ce fil (je ne l'avais pas fait à l'époque pour des raisons diverses et variées) comme d'autres, je ne vois pas bien quelles autres règles techniques pourraient être imposées (du genre flou, pas flou, cadrage, etc.) sauf à transformer le fil en calbireuse à fruits pas mûrs  Et comme jp, je pense que vouloir couper court aux commentaires, même si ça partait de la meilleure intention du monde, a eu des résultats un peu pervers : transformer le fil en galerie, faire monter la pression des frustrés ne pouvant causer , etc. Mais, c'est vrai qu'en pratique, difficile de gérer ça.

Bon, j'espère qu'on verra encore plein de photos qui font plaisir comme c'est le cas (et aussi des photos qui plaisent moins, sinon, où allons-nous ? )


----------



## Nobody (13 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis globalement d'accord avec toi, mais il faut cependant pas perdre de vue que nous sommes sur un forum grand public. La photographie « comme objet esthétique fini » découlant d'une démarche raisonnée, c'est un peu le cas minoritaire ici



C'est mon sentiment aussi. Les photos que je poste, ce sont celles que j'ai envie de partager. Et tant pis si elles ont des imperfections. Ce qui m'a intéressé dans les échanges que j'ai pu avoir avec d'autres posteurs dans ce fil, ce sont les possibilités d'apprentissage qui me sont offertes. Me nourrir non seulement des "coups d'oeil" des autres pour apprendre à regarder autrement le monde qui m'entoure et me nourrir des conseils de prises de vue plus "techniques" ou des conseils de retouche d'image. Si je ne postais pas mes photos, au risque de déplaire à l'oeil de certains - ce que je peux comprendre tout à fait - je ne pourrais pas bénéficier de cet appui personnalisé.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Pour répondre à Ponk et à ceux qui lui ont répondu,  personnellement, dire qu'il faut varier les sujets, j'ai comme un doute : chacun a ses envies. Même si ça n'a rien d'un collectif artistique de haut niveau et si la comparaison est, o combien !, aventureuse  Imagine-t-on quelqu'un disant à Marcel Proust : "sors un peu de tes mondanités, fais-nous un reportage sportif, bon sang !  Bien sûr qu'on l'imagine mais serait-ce bien raisonnable ?  Les grands photographes ont souvent des thèmes préférentiels sinon exclusifs. Pourquoi les petits ne feraient pas pareil, au moins sur ce plan (c'est plus facile que sur la qualité du résultat ).


Tu prêches pour ta paroisse  Quant à la comparaison avec Marcel Proust, mon Moi ! D) Barbara Cartland aurait suffi.


----------



## Aladisse (13 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis globalement d'accord avec toi, mais il faut cependant pas perdre de vue que nous sommes sur un forum grand public. La photographie « comme objet esthétique fini » découlant d'une démarche raisonnée, c'est un peu le cas minoritaire ici



non, mais évidemment je suis d'accord avec toi, et dans l'ensemble ça ne me dérange que très rarement de voir une suite de 5 très mauvaises photos, ou disons que j'essaie d'être dans une perpective, quand je regarde "vos plus belles photos", qui exclue cette attitude. 
chacun fait ce qu'il peut si c'est dans une volonté de progresser, et tant pis si nous devons supporter les faiblesses photographiques de certains puisqu'ils supportent aussi de regarder les nôtres et que ces faiblesses de départ sont peut être la marche obligée vers de meilleurs photos.
mon souhait n'est pas de limiter "vos plus belles photos" aux pseudo-démarches intellectuelles et artistiques.

ce que je voulais dire et ce qui est mon sentiment, c'est que l'on est généralement plus tendre avec ceux qui présentent des "photographies techniquement irréprochables" qu'avec ceux qui présentent des sujets ou des approches photographiquement nuls. or à mon sens la qualité technique ne contient pas "plus de photographie" que la photo banale de vacance ou de fête du réveillon qu'on eut croiser parfois sur le fil.
or il s'avère que quelqu'un a défendu bluebird sous ce prétexte technique, je ne le trouve pas acceptable.

la série "érotique" (pardon de la résumer ainsi) d'iceandfire est le parfait contre exemple: même sujet, même thème mais pas une photo qui ne se ressemble. ausi si je ne reproche rien à iceandfire c'est non pas parce que c'est une femme à demie nue qui nous est présentée mais parce que sa série contient plus de variantes que tout ce qu'a pu poster bluebird. du moins est-ce mon avis. voilà.


----------



## vleroy (13 Janvier 2008)

Ce que je trouve pénible pour ma part, c'est de décider de ne plus poster des commentaires, et d'en faire part aux intéressés en mp et autres moyens à disposition, et que voilà, une page se retrouve avec 6 posts inutiles puisque hors sujet. Et il n'y en a pas un pour rattraper l'autre.

Que l'on soit bon ou pas, cela ne donne pas envie de poster sur ces pages là. Il en va donc de notre responsabilité collective de respecter ces putains de règles pas très compliquées, et aux deux modérateurs de ne pratiquer aucune exception (oui oui, aucune dans le sens zéro)

C'est dit


----------



## jahrom (13 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> voire des vannes (comme jahrom), ça ne nous intéresse pas



Complètement d'accord.

Surtout que ses vannes sont souvent pourries.
Merde, on est pas la pour rigoler, un peu de sérieux bordel...


----------



## PommeQ (13 Janvier 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Surtout que ses vannes sont souvent *pourries*.



Même pas ce qualificatif ... donc bon signe


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Ce que je trouve pénible pour ma part, c'est de décider de ne plus poster des commentaires.



ceci dit, on a dit qu'on ré-acceptait les commentaires quand ils sont dans un sens critique, informatif et esthétique de la photographie (cf les attitudes photographiques où je dis à picouto comment je tiens mon appareil perso)

mais pas de commentaires inutiles. (sonny, je t'aime bien, mais tu seras effacé sans pitié par exemple! )


----------



## vleroy (13 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> on a dit qu'on *ré-acceptait les commentaires quand ils sont dans un sens critique*, informatif et esthétique de la photographie (cf les attitudes photographiques où je dis à picouto comment je tiens mon appareil perso)



C'est là que commence le problème (enfin surtout le tien Alèm  ). C'est quoi un commentaire critique? Car de surcroit, les commentaires postés sont souvent agressifs, et il ne me semble pas que cela participe à un quelconque progrès, sans compter que cela est bien souvent sans fin.
Pas de commentaire, la règle est simple*. C'est pas compliqué de discuter en mp, que ce soit pour émettre une critique ou poser une question 

C'est pas grave, j'attendrai la prochaine page

* sauf les modérateurs bien sûr


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu prêches pour ta paroisse


Prêcher pour la paroisse d'à côté, c'est louche, non ? 


DocEvil a dit:


> Quant à la comparaison avec Marcel Proust, mon Moi ! D) Barbara Cartland aurait suffi.



Oui mais personne ne connaît Barbara Cartland, voyons 
Sinon pour rebondir sur ce que dit Aladisse et qui est plein d'intérêt



Aladisse a dit:


> ce que je voulais dire et ce qui est mon sentiment, c'est que l'on est généralement plus tendre avec ceux qui présentent des "photographies techniquement irréprochables" qu'avec ceux qui présentent des sujets ou des approches photographiquement nuls. or à mon sens la qualité technique ne contient pas "plus de photographie" que la photo banale de vacance ou de fête du réveillon qu'on eut croiser parfois sur le fil.


Tout à fait d'accord : la qualité technique facilite le regard, satisfait le goût de "propre" qu'on a tous plus ou moins, mais c'est totalement secondaire par rapport à l'intérêt d'une photo.
(D'ailleurs il y en a quelques-uns ici, même des modos qui n'hésitent pas à poster des photos floues, etc.  qui sont pourtant, parfois , superbes)



Aladisse a dit:


> la série "érotique" (pardon de la résumer ainsi) d'iceandfire est le parfait contre exemple: même sujet, même thème mais pas une photo qui ne se ressemble. ausi si je ne reproche rien à iceandfire c'est non pas parce que c'est une femme à demie nue qui nous est présentée mais parce que sa série contient plus de variantes que tout ce qu'a pu poster bluebird. du moins est-ce mon avis. voilà.


Là, je suis moins d'accord : c'est vrai que les photos d'icelandfire sont a priori plus "variées" dans leur construction sur un monothème que celles de bluebird mais personnellement, peut-être parce que je m'intéresse, sans ces photos, autant et même plus aux musiciens qu'à la photo proprement dite, je les trouve quand même totalement différentes d'une à l'autre.

Histoire de provoquer le doc un peu plus, c'est un peu comme les nymphéas ou la cathédrale de Monnet, c'est toujours pareil mais jamais la même chose : certains seront gênés par le "toujours pareil", d'autres passionnés par le "jamais la même chose".

Il y a des paysages que j'ai vu des centaines de fois avec exactement le même point de vue sans jamais m'en lasser mais je comprends que certains préfèrent aller voir ailleurs au lieu de bader toujours au même endroit.


----------



## PommeQ (13 Janvier 2008)

Je pense que les critiques doivent se faire en MP ou par CDB ... sinon c'est un peu la porte ouverte à des échanges sur le thread qui nuisent, selon moi, à son succés :love:


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je pense que les critiques doivent se faire en MP ou par CDB ... sinon c'est un peu la porte ouverte à des échanges sur le thread qui nuisent, selon moi, à son succés :love:



Les critiques négatives par MP (ou pas de critiques, c'est tellement plus simple quand ça plaît pas ), les critiques positives sur le fil, histoire de faire plaisir : un peu de psychologie, quand même


----------



## PommeQ (13 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Les critiques négatives par MP (ou pas de critiques, c'est tellement plus simple quand ça plaît pas ), les critiques positives sur le fil, histoire de faire plaisir : un peu de psychologie, quand même



Bon d'accord mais ca va être toujours les mêmes ... j'vais être jaloux et donc stopper mes posts :mouais:  ...


d'un autre cotés


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

qui dit critique positive dit "c'est bôooooo". et c'est à dire que&#8230; c'est moyen.


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> qui dit critique positive dit "c'est bôooooo". et c'est à dire que c'est moyen.



T'as pas tort 

En fait, personnellement toujours, j'aime bien les commentaires (mais c'est précisément ceux qui risquent de dériver sans fin) qui font résonner la photo : rappeler une autre photo, un film, un livre, un endroit, un post, etc. qui pourraient faire du fil un fil plus "ouvert" mais j'admets qu'il y a 999 chance sur 1000 pour que ça dérape


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> T'as pas tort
> 
> En fait, personnellement toujours, j'aime bien les commentaires (mais c'est précisément ceux qui risquent de dériver sans fin) qui font résonner la photo : rappeler une autre photo, un film, un livre, un endroit, un post, etc. qui pourraient faire du fil un fil plus "ouvert" mais j'admets qu'il y a 999 chance sur 1000 pour que ça dérape



rassure-toi, on travaille sur le concept avec Picouto, sur l'expérience que nous avons d'un autre forum.


----------



## PommeQ (13 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> rassure-toi, on travaille sur le concept avec Picouto, sur l'expérience que nous avons d'un autre forum.



Des news en perspective ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je pense que les critiques doivent se faire en MP ou par CDB ... sinon c'est un peu la porte ouverte à des échanges sur le thread qui nuisent, selon moi, à son succés :love:




C'est bien pour ça que dans les nouvelles règles il est dit "*Quelques *commentaires constructifs(pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

_je crois que jpmiss veut être calife à la place du calife, ma tête est mise à prix donc ! 
_


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je pense que les critiques doivent se faire en MP ou par CDB ... sinon c'est un peu la porte ouverte à des échanges sur le thread qui nuisent, selon moi, à son succés :love:



ouais, enfin un enchainement de photos sans rien autour, bin je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit si attirant ou engageant pour ceux qui découvrent.

Personnellement, je regrette le temps où l'on se prenait nettement moins la tête, et où le résultat était aussi là: des photos inégales certes, mais des photos parfois/souvent intéressantes, la bonne humeur en plus.

Là, ba il ne faut pas/plus faire un pet de travers   La qualité est teellllllllllleeeement incroyaâaaaaable maintenant...

De toutes façons, tout ces débats autour de la qualité et de l'encadrement du comportement sont à mon avis totalement vains et sans fin.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Là, ba il ne faut pas/plus faire un pet de travers



Tu es de mauvaises humeurs? Ça me semble un peu exagéré. 
Pour le reste, je rejoins l'avis de Luc G.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2008)

Moi je m'en cague.

Mais je voulais quand même le dire...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2008)

Et ben...
Heureusement que je ne fais pas un commentaire à chaque fois qu'une photo ne me parle pas.
Hé hé.

Je répète une dernière fois que je n'ai fais qu'émettre un avis personnel, certainement pas un appel à définir des règles de comportement pour les posteurs.

Il s'agissait de _goût _plutôt que de remarque technique sur la photo - si c'est là la limitte entre le commentaire dans le fil et le MP, OK, pourquoi pas ?
Un peu froid, peut-être, non ?

Ouais, bon, OK.
La prochaine fois, MP.

Allez poster des photos plutôt que de vous couper les cheveux en quatre.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...
> Allez poster des photos plutôt que de vous couper les cheveux en quatre.



Tu es culotté toi !   
Je te signale que ce thread est fait pour débattre au contraire de "vos plus belles photos", bref, laches-nous un peu tu veux.


----------

